# Natural Medusa Cigar Review - Strange but not bad



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Well, for starters it should be said this is really 3 cigars wrapped around each other (tied together with string), so it's really not just one cig...

Read the full review here: Natural Medusa Cigar Review - Strange but not bad


----------

